# How long should it take to see weight gain?



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

why only 2 hrs of turnout? the best thing to get weight on them is good grass!

anyway it takes about a month before you see visable results, how long untill she is at a good weight will depend entirely on the horse.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Well he is actually outside 24/7 but there is not much grass in his paddock so I hobble him about 2 hours a day on lush grass that I don't have fenced yet. I usually have one hour before work and one hour after work that I can hobble him and keep a close eye on him to make sure nothing happens to him. he also has free choice hay in his paddock.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

it took about six weeks for us to see any NOTICEABLE weight gain on our 6 yr. old OTTB. 

He is now fairly pudgy for a TB....but it took us almost a full year to get him from a body condition score of 2 to his current weight. He is a TB, and to keep him at a respectable weight took alot of trial and error. Trying this, trying that ... to find a diet that worked for him. Alot of time during the year it took to get him to a respectable weight was lost in trying to find supplements/feeding regimens that worked. Our rule, if there was no improvement within six weeks, it was time to switch weight supplements and look for other alternatives. The greatest thing we did for our boy was to put him on a probiotic. He really started plumping up when we did that.....


----------

